# red light bird house



## gator (Mar 15, 2013)

weather here in southeast texas is perfect 70ish days. anyway got me in the mood for a quick out door yard project. simple box with big restaurant cans of green beans, cut a curve . western red cedar with a dowel and hole fronts. added a old bent license plate to top for protection on the elements some. just got to mount it somewhere.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 15, 2013)

Lol that's totally cool. A traffic light birdhouse that really rocks! Have you noticed if the birds seem to have a preference for color?


----------

